# window motor problems



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey, I've heard that 240's have problems with the window motor amplifier... But I don't think thats my problem cause the passenger one still goes up and down... So is it my motor, and my drivier side button for the window is broken, could it be that the motor just ran constantly up and it burnt it out or what? Any thoughts, thanks!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'd fix the button, and make sure that's not the problem first.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks dude i'll try that


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

dude the same thing happened to me about a month ago sucks, i took the door apart and checked to see if the motor was bad by using a test light.


----------



## HectorB (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Dude
that happened to me 2 Weeks ago
This is not a switch problem or motor problem, basically its caused by the Automatic window system ( a white box inside the door panel) and its because some people keep presing over the window switch more than enough ( sometime dust can do the same)
the way i fix this module was taking away the little box open it and i saw a burned lead, just used a Speaker wire and did and easy soldering over the open lead and thats it !!!!
hopefully this will Help


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks dude, I'll give that a shot over the weekend and see how it goes...


----------



## 240wrx (Nov 21, 2006)

This happened to me too. it turned out to be the relay/connector that is in the A-pillar had a bent pin in the connector. My windows have given me plenty of problems.


----------

